# Thinkin' outside of WHAT box ????



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Feller over on the hunting board sold me a package of 'Deer Seeds'.. Now, I'll be the first to admit that I dunno nuthin' about no deer...but, I decided, what the heck...

I have a bunch of that very fine cedar that ol' Stumpy laid on me..and since deer and cedar seemed to kinda go together in my mind...I put a few of them seeds into one of his planks.. Kinda like my 'Fall Garden'..

Dang me if almost every one of them things 'sprouted' and look healthier than a new-born calf..

Gonna be interesting to see exactly how many of them develop into full growed deer... Might just have a pretty healthy herd around the double-wide come spring...

Whadda ya think ?????


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Look at all those keychains gone bad LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Look at all those keychains gone bad LOL


LMAO...Dunno, Bobby...Like I said..I dunno nuthin' about deer...but I bet I can get more $$$ for a nice healthy buck or doe than one of them 50 cent keychains....:rotfl:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

just don't step on it...OUCH!!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ...Ain't this senility GRAND !!!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

'T'....I tried growing those last year and they all died right after the velvet dropped. Wonder if you will have any Boone/Crockett plants????


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Speaking of the deer antlers. While I was cleaning the floor of the garage I would find parts of antlers that I had already cut and throw them up on a table I have. Well, all of them didn't make it to the table everytime. Ginger ( my dog) would find them and take them out in the yard and bury them. She hid almost all my new found antlers in the yard.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Heck..I'd leave them there, Bobby...YOUR's might just sprout like MINE have....





Good doggie....:rotfl:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Love it!! LOL


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

You're just turning into a Picasso of wood aren't you.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

johnmyjohn said:


> You're just turning into a Picasso of wood aren't you.


LOL...Not 'zactly, JJ.. Just an old man..bored...with waaaayyy too much time on his hands..and a kinda warped sense of humor..

Tell you guys what...I'm gonna put that sucker up for sale on Ebay and see if P T Barnum knew what he was talkin' about when he said.."There's a sucker born every minute.."

With my imagination..and a LOT of exxageration in the description of this piece of folk art..I'll bet I can get a few bites on it... I wuz gonna post up some old wooden tackle boxes I'm stuck with anyways.. I'll put up a link here when it's posted so anyone interested can follow my 'road to fame and fortune'.....

the of.....


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Tell a good enough story, and someone will buy it to watch it really grow. One of me born every day.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Great garden you got there Tortuga!! Can't wait to see if it sells on Ebay!! :shamrock:


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I'm told you need to put up a fence around them to keep the jackalopes from eating them before they mature, plus I never could get one to branch, bad cedar I think. Be sure to ship em in a "Live Plant" box !

Did you say something about a few old wooden tackel boxes ?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> I'm told you need to put up a fence around them to keep the jackalopes from eating them before they mature, plus I never could get one to branch, bad cedar I think. Be sure to ship em in a "Live Plant" box !
> 
> *Did you say something about a few old wooden tackel boxes* ?


 
:rotfl:Yep...A dozen years ago when I had the 'fishing bug' BAD and wuz drowning shrimp about three times every week, I got to reminiscing. My dad had given me a wonderful brand new wooden tackle box when I was about high school age and I loved it.. It served me well for a dozen years or more..until the NEW plastic boxes came out, and , dammit, I just had to have the newest and best. My old wooden one ended up God only knows where..

I hiked over to EBay a few years back and in my usual conservative way, commenced to buy every old wooden tackle box in sight..They been gathering dust in my biz garage storage for years so I'm gonna find them new homes.. GB/Jim and Karen were by last week for our 'swap fest' and he got sent home with a few of them. I think I still got about 8 on hand and any of you guys are welcome to split up the 'cache' for nothing.. I just don't mail them.LOL...

Understand...these are just OLD (prolly 40s-50s) hand-made (mostly) tackle boxes..Not some rare antiques worth big $$$.. Some have some old tackle (mostly trash..but interesting), etc..but for sure nothing 'rare' or valuable...

I really dont want to go the Ebay route..just because of the problem of sending them to a winner. If any of you are interested, mebbe Richard could drift by the double-wide and load them in his 'fire-truck' and spread the wealth amongst you.. He seems to cover more ground than anyone else here in the basement..

Pix below....


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Talk about some treasure chests!!! I absolutely love the vintage fishing tackle, reels & rods...However, I am afraid I would have the same problem as you Mate, they would only collect dust..


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> :rotfl:Yep...A dozen years ago when I had the 'fishing bug' BAD and wuz drowning shrimp about three times every week, I got to reminiscing. My dad had given me a wonderful brand new wooden tackle box when I was about high school age and I loved it.. It served me well for a dozen years or more..until the NEW plastic boxes came out, and , dammit, I just had to have the newest and best. My old wooden one ended up God only knows where..
> 
> I hiked over to EBay a few years back and in my usual conservative way, commenced to buy every old wooden tackle box in sight..They been gathering dust in my biz garage storage for years so I'm gonna find them new homes.. GB/Jim and Karen were by last week for our 'swap fest' and he got sent home with a few of them. I think I still got about 8 on hand and any of you guys are welcome to split up the 'cache' for nothing.. I just don't mail them.LOL...
> 
> ...


 I'm in my fifties but still remember how you were sized up when you walked the planks by your tackle but most by the tackle box. I still use a wooded box I built for surf fishing. I'll see if I can get a pic of it.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I'll be by today if that works.
I would like to donate them to the many charity auctions I seem to have gotten myself involved with. Two in just the next three weeks.

Would that be OK with everybody ?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> I'll be by today if that works.
> I would like to donate them to the many charity auctions I seem to have gotten myself involved with. Two in just the next three weeks.
> 
> Would that be OK with everybody ?


Sounds like a great home to them, Richard. I've promised one of them to another 2cooler..but you can sure take the rest.. I should be back home about 2 PM.. Today is 'Statement Day' (my favorite day of the month.):biggrin: and I gotta be there to get in the way....


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

You have my support Richard!!!!!!! Great idea to send them to a worthy cause!!!:biggrin:


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Here's my old surf tackle box Jim, nice meeting you by the way.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

That's a little better lookin' box than my assortment, John.. Enjoyed the visit..and thanks for the 'whittler'... Dang..now I gotta learn ANOTHER hobby...lol


----------

